# Mawile vs. VM



## Mai (Mar 10, 2015)

[size=+2]*Mawile vs Visitor Message*[/size]



Mawile said:


> *Format:* 1 vs 1, single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 45%
> ...


*Mawile's active squad*

 *Ahikiko* the male Riolu <Inner Focus>
 *Envy* the female Misdreavus <Levitate> @ Dusk Stone
 *Marie* the female Dewott <Torrent>
 *Snapple* the male Trapinch <Arena Trap> @ Leftovers
 *Elizabeth* the female Snorunt <Inner Focus> @ Dawn Stone
 *Theo* the male Mawile <Hyper Cutter>
 *Margaret* the female Espurr <Infiltrator>


*Visitor Message's active squad*

 *Violent Mustelid* the male Mienfoo <Regenerator>
 *Finbarr Galedeep* the male Buizel <Swift Swim> @ Water Stone
 *Master Belch* the male Goomy <Gooey> @ Lucky Egg
 *Darude* the male Trapinch <Hyper Cutter> @ Eviolite
 *Li Feng* the female Seviper <Shed Skin> @ Black Sludge
 *Ophelia* the female Snivy <Overgrow>
 *Vile Myriapoda* the female Venipede <Swarm>
 *Libertad* the female Hawlucha <Unburden>

Mawile sends out, then VM sends out and commands, then Mawile commands, and finally I ref.


----------



## .... (Mar 10, 2015)

Let's go, *Elizabeth*! After bee-ing in ＴＨＥ ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ you'll get to bee a lovely Froslass!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 10, 2015)

*Violent Mustelid*, bee prepared for an exciting battle, honey!

Let's start with a triple *Force Palm*! If she's not attacking you, use *Focus Punch*. However, if she tries to use Attract, Swagger, Double Team, or Disable, *Taunt* her so she can't!

*Force Palm / Focus Punch / Taunt ~ Force Palm / Focus Punch / Taunt ~ Force Palm / Focus Punch / Taunt*


----------



## .... (Mar 10, 2015)

Let's use *Avalanche* three times since we would _much_ rather prefer Force Palm to Focus Punch. Also because that double base damage is looking pretty great right now.

*Avalanche ~ Avalanche ~ Avalanche*


----------



## Negrek (Mar 21, 2015)

The air in ＴＨＥ ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ is hot and close, the drone of countless wings setting up a constant low drone even through the cube's thick glass. The trainers here are perhaps a little more tense than normal, having already seen one referee get devoured by the angry swarm, but the replacement appears blissfully unaware of the danger and ready to get things rolling.

Elizabeth stands by her trainer's side, shivering away despite the temperature. Then again, she's _always_ shivering--or maybe she's just unnerved by the dark, shifting mass of insects pressed up against the glass, scratching legs and glittering wings weaving in and out of the swarm in an endless hypnotic dance. 

On the other hand, Violent Mustelid doesn't look the faintest bit unnerved. The fighting-type hops back and forth from foot to foot, ignoring his surroundings completely as he keeps his eyes fixed on Elizabeth. The only time his gaze wavers is when it flicks to the referee as, at last, she clears her throat and raises her flags. It's time to beegin!

*Round One*​
*Vipera Magnifica (O)*

Violent Mustelid (M) <Regenerator>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Commands: Force Palm / Focus Punch / Taunt x3
- Super pumped to just completely tear something apart.

*Mawile (O)*

Elizabeth (F) <Inner Focus> @ Dawn Stone
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Commands: Avalanche x3
- A little nervous.

Elizabeth starts to concentrate, the dawn stone clutched in her hands glowing as she draws on the power of her element. She only manages for a second before Violent Mustelid lets out a primal scream, hurling himself across the arena with one paw outstretched. The force palm connects with a vicious _crack_ and a burst of blue light, and Elizabeth is hurled clear into the wall of the bee cube uncomfortably close to her trainer's head. The snorunt falls to the floor, completely stunned while the drone of the bees behind her rises to an angry fever pitch. Her icy aura dies, and she can't even manage to scramble back upright before Vehement Mustelid's upon her again, smashing home another force palm with as much enthusiasm as before.

The snorunt grits her teeth, eyes flashing blue as she shoves aside the pain and focuses on getting back at her overly-enthusiastic opponent. Violent Mustelid's already winding up for another attack, but then a cascade of ice and sublimating gas blocks him from view. In a matter of seconds the little fighting-type's completely buried under an avalanche of ice and snow, and Elizabeth lets out a faint breath of relief and slowly, painfully rights herself.

Her relief is short-lived, though, replaced by a tremor of horror as she gets a good look at a chunk of ice that landed nearby. Entombed within is a single unmoving bee--in fact, they're _all_ bees, hundreds of them, frozen into the ice chunks that made up her attack. Perhaps fortunately, the snorunt doesn't get much time to contemplate this development as the snowpile shifts and shivers, a few dislodged ice chunks skidding down its flanks. Then Violent Mustelid's head pops up, followed shortly by the rest of him. He lets out another shrieking warcry when he lays eyes on Elizabeth, rushing down the side of the mound with another force palm at the ready.

_Does he _really_ have to do that every time?_ Elizabeth wonders as she's again sent flying, smacking painfully against ＴＨＥ ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ's glass for the second time this match. The snorunt retains the presence of mind to summon another avalanche, but even as Violent Mustelid collapses under the weight of another payload of ice, she knows he'll be back on his feet before long.

*Vipera Magnifica (O)*

Violent Mustelid (M) <Regenerator>
Health: 66%
Energy: 88%
Used: Force Palm x3
- Half-buried in frozen bees.

*Mawile (O)*

Elizabeth (F) <Inner Focus> @ Dawn Stone
Health: 58%
Energy: 89%
Used: Paralyzed ~ Avalanche x2
- More than a little disturbed. Paralyzed (severe).

*Terrain Notes*
A large pile of snow and frozen bees dominates Elizabeth's side of the arena.

*Final Notes*
- Been a while since I did this, and I don't know what all's changed recently. Let me know if I missed something.
- Unfortunately I'm not really in on the bee meme, so I'm afraid I can't do the arena justice. Apolobees.
- Mawile's up next.



Spoiler: calc



Vipera Magnifica's pokémon: Violent Mustelid the male Mienfoo <Regenerator>
Base speed: 65
Randomizer roll: 8
Recalculated speed: 105
Stats: +2 attack, +1 defense, -1 special attack and special defense
EXP: 0

Mawile's pokémon: Elizabeth the female Snorunt <Inner Focus> @ Dawn Stone
Base speed: 50
Randomizer roll: 7
Recalculated speed: 85
Stats: +0 all
EXP: 0

Violent Mustelid is faster!

-- Begin Round One --

Violent Mustelid's command: force palm
Energy:
Pow 60 -> base 3% + 1% effect = 4% energy
Acc: 100%
Damage:
Pow 60 -> base 6% + 1.5% STAB + 2% stat x 1.5 = 14% damage
Crit roll: 5
no crit
!extra effect: prz (30%)
Effect roll: 20
!prz

Elizabeth's command: avalanche
!paralysis: 25%
Roll: 2
!fully paralyzed
Energy: 1%
Damage: n/a

Action One Results

Violent Mustelid
100
96

Elizabeth
86
99

-- Begin Action Two --

Violent Mustelid's command: force palm
Energy:
Pow 60 -> base 3% + 1% effect = 4% energy
Acc: 100%
Damage:
Pow 60 -> base 6% + 1.5% STAB + 2% stat x 1.5 = 14% damage
Crit roll: 14
no crit

Elizabeth's command: avalanche
!paralysis: 25%
Roll: 18
Energy:
Pow 120 -> base 6% - 1% STAB = 5% energy
Acc: 100%
Damage:
Pow 120 -> base 12% + 3% STAB + 1% stat + 2% dawn stone = 18% damage
Crit roll: 9
no crit

Action Two Results

Violent Mustelid
82
92

Elizabeth
72
94

-- Begin Action Three --

Violent Mustelid's command: force palm
Energy:
Pow 60 -> base 3% + 1% effect = 4% energy
Acc: 100%
Damage:
Pow 60 -> base 6% + 1.5% STAB + 2% stat x 1.5 = 14% damage
Crit roll: 12
no crit

Elizabeth's command: avalanche
!paralysis: 24%
Roll: 91
Energy:
Pow 120 -> base 6% - 1% STAB = 5% energy
Acc: 100%
Damage:
Pow 120 -> base 12% + 3% STAB + 1% stat = 16% damage
Crit roll: 13
no crit

Action Three Results

Violent Mustelid
66
88

Elizabeth
58
89


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 22, 2015)

Looking at your calculations, I think you may have made a slight math error. Violent Mustelid should have 64% health, not 66%. (I could have not said anything, but I'm just trying to be fair).

I'm also not sure how the randomizer roll works. Could you please explain?

EDIT: By randomizer roll, I mean the recalculated speed and initial stat boosts.


----------



## Negrek (Mar 23, 2015)

> Looking at your calculations, I think you may have made a slight math error. Violent Mustelid should have 64% health, not 66%. (I could have not said anything, but I'm just trying to be fair).


Nope, the final damage in that line is actually wrong. 12 + 3 + 1 != 18 Violent Mustelid's final health is fine.

Rather than using the species base speeds for any individual pokémon, I apply a random modifier when they're first sent onto the battlefield: I roll a d10 and add five points of speeds times the result. The boosted speed is the value I actually use for determining which pokémon moves first (electro ball etc. are still based on the species value).


----------



## .... (Mar 24, 2015)

(this is written perfectly and you definitely did this arena justice. also why does snorunt have such a small movepool)

You know what's fun, Elizabeth? Avalanches are fun. especially when they're made of _nothing but bees_. Just keep using *Avalanche* on him for all three turns. If you can't attack him for whatever reason, though, use *Double Team*.

Avalanche/Double Team x3

(this is probably gonna bee a fast battle)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 25, 2015)

Okay honey, let me comb through your commands for something that will _sting_ a bit more.

Wait for Elizabeth to move and then use *Drain Punch*. Do this three times. (If that's not allowed, use Drain Punch regularly).

*Drain Punch x3*

(Negrek, you sure know how to wax poetic. Hive five!)


----------



## Negrek (Mar 29, 2015)

*Round Two*​
*Vipera Magnifica (O)*

Violent Mustelid (M) <Regenerator>
Health: 66%
Energy: 88%
Commands: Drain Punch x3
- Half-buried in frozen bees.

*Mawile (O)*

Elizabeth (F) <Inner Focus> @ Dawn Stone
Health: 58%
Energy: 89%
Commands: Avalanche/Double Team x3
- More than a little disturbed. Paralyzed (severe).

Violent Mustelid digs himself free of the bee pile, taking a moment to smack the side of his head until a bee-cube that got wedged in his ear is dislodged. Then he's up in Elizabeth's face again, bouncing back and forth in front of the snorunt and screeching a challenge, just to see what she'll do. Much to the fighting-type's disappointment, that turns out to be nothing. The snover's just standing stock-still--well, shivering, of course, but she's always shivering--with her eyes glowing blue and a thin, icy mist rising around her. It's probably one of the most boring things Violent Mustelid's ever had to watch, and worse, having to wait for Elizabeth to do whatever she's doing is getting in the way of him _punching things_.

The mienfoo waits a whole five seconds more before shooting a glance back over his shoulder to make sure his trainer isn't watching (he's obscured by the piles of frozen bees, thankfully), then gives Elizabeth a quick jab with a drain punch. The snorunt makes a noise like a pair of icebergs grinding together, and a second later Violent Mustelid's on his back, crushed under another payload of bees. He should probably feel bad about disobeying his trainer, but the truth? _Totally worth it._

Digging out from under Elizabeth's avalanches _does_ get a bit old, of course, but honestly Violent Mustelid could punch things all day and never get bored. He cheerfully slams home another drain punch, enjoying the zip and tingle of energy returning to his body, and ducks his head in ancitipation of another avalanche. When none comes, he gives Elizabeth a suspicious look and another light punch. And oh, _there_ it is; he's showered in another avalanche of frozen insects. For a second there, he was thinking he'd won already. No matter. He's more than ready to go another round.

*Vipera Magnifica (O)*

Violent Mustelid (M) <Regenerator>
Health: 72%
Energy: 76%
Used: Drain Punch x3
- Almost there! Buried under an avalanche.

*Mawile (O)*

Elizabeth (F) <Inner Focus> @ Dawn Stone
Health: 13% (capped)
Energy: 78%
Used: Avalanche ~ Paralyzed ~ Avalanche
- Really getting tired of this. Paralyzed (severe).

*Terrain Notes*
The bee pile's grown larger. It fills about a third of the arena, stretching almost as high as ＴＨＥ ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ's glass ceiling.

*Final Notes*
- I don't generally let pokémon out-wait negative-priority attacks.
- Thanks for the kind words about the reffing. I'm glad you enjoyed it!
- Vipera Magnifica commands next.



Spoiler: calc



Violent Mustelid's command: drain punch
Energy:
Pow 75 -> base 4% - 1% STAB + 1% effect = 4% energy
Acc: 100%
Damage:
Pow 75 -> base 7% + 1.75% STAB + 2% stat x 1.5 = 16% damage, 8% restored
Crit roll: 2
no crit

Elizabeth's command: avalanche
!paralysis: 23%
Roll: 61
Energy:
Pow 120 -> base 6% - 1% STAB = 5% energy
Acc: 100%
Damage:
Pow 120 -> base 12% + 3% STAB + 1% stat = 16% damage
Crit roll: 17
no crit

Round One Results

Violent Mustelid
58
84

Elizabeth
42
84

-- Begin Action Two --

Violent Mustelid's command: drain punch
Energy:
Pow 75 -> base 4% - 1% STAB + 1% effect = 4% energy
Acc: 100%
Damage:
Pow 75 -> base 7% + 1.75% STAB + 2% stat x 1.5 = 16% damage, 8% restored
Crit roll: 5
no crit

Elizabeth's command: avalanche
!paralysis: 22%
Roll: 13
!fully paralyzed
Energy: 1%
Damage: n/a

Action Two Results

Violent Mustelid
66
80

Elizabeth
26
83

-- Begin Action Three --

Violent Mustelid's command: drain punch
Energy:
Pow 75 -> base 4% - 1% STAB + 1% effect = 4% energy
Acc: 100%
Damage:
Pow 75 -> base 7% + 1.75% STAB + 2% stat x 1.5 = 13% damage (cap!), 6% restored
Crit roll: 4
no crit

Elizabeth's command: avalanche
!paralysis: 22%
Roll: 48
Energy:
Pow 120 -> base 6% - 1% STAB = 5% energy
Acc: 100%
Damage:
Pow 120 -> base 12% + 3% STAB + 1% stat = 16% damage
Crit roll: 16
no crit

Action Three Results

Violent Mustelid
72
76

Elizabeth
13 (cap!)
78


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 29, 2015)

One more Drain Punch should do it. Just be prepared to take the inevitable Ice Shard to the face.

*Drain Punch x3*


----------



## .... (Mar 29, 2015)

I must say that this was a fun match while it lasted, even though Elizabeth was horribly outmatched by VM and his love of punching. We should have a rematch in a couple months or something, if you want.

So, Elizabeth, let's just give you a break here. Just sit down, take a couple breaths of air and just relax. I would tell you to chill, but I banned every direct recovery move.

*relax ~ nothing ~ nothing*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh my god, I am so sorry. This whole time I thought this was a _2 vs 2 match_. Now I really feel like an ass for picking a Pokémon with super-effective STAB.


----------



## .... (Mar 29, 2015)

Nah, I should have been expecting it, really. We can always have a 2v2 rematch if you'd like.


----------



## Negrek (Apr 4, 2015)

*Round Four*​
*Vipera Magnifica (O)*

Violent Mustelid (M) <Regenerator>
Health: 72%
Energy: 76%
Commands: Drain Punch x3
- Almost there! Buried under an avalanche.

*Mawile (O)*

Elizabeth (F) <Inner Focus> @ Dawn Stone
Health: 13% (capped)
Energy: 78%
Commands: Relax ~ Nothing x2
- Really getting tired of this. Paralyzed (severe).

Violent Mustelid's ready for anything: a quick protect, a last-ditch endure, even an icicle to the face. What he wasn't expecting as he threw another drain punch was for Elizabeth to just sit where she was, not even blinking as the attack drove home. Once again the power of the attack slams the snorunt into ＴＨＥ ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ's glass, setting up another wave of angry droning. But this time when Elizabeth topples to the ground, there's no answering avalanche. The ice-type doesn't even move to stand up. After a few seconds, it's clear Violent Mustelid is the victor in this match.

*Vipera Magnifica (O)*

Violent Mustelid (M) <Regenerator>
Health: 72%
Energy: 71%
Used: Drain Punch
- Victorious!

*Mawile (X)*

Elizabeth (F) <Inner Focus> @ Dawn Stone
Health: 0%
Energy: 78%
Used: Nothing
- Knocked out!

It turns out Vipera Magnifica and Mawile's time in ＴＨＥ ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ was rather short--not that they're going to complain about that. As Vipera Magnifica recalls his violently screeching mienfoo, he picks his way around the half-melted beecubes in order to exchange a handshake and a few words with Mawile. Perhaps they can try for a rematch someday, preferably somewhere where the walls aren't literally covered in bees.

The trainers may leave, but ＴＨＥ ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ remains, and knowing Asber's trainers, it's surely only a matter of time before someone else decides there'd be nothing better than a battle in the midst of a furious hive...

Vipera Magnifica gets $8, Mawile gets $4, and I get $5. Violent Mustelid gets two EXP, and Elizabeth earns one. Good match, and best of luck in your future battles!


----------



## .... (Apr 4, 2015)

Good game, VM! Also thanks for reffing this, Negrek. It was a really weird arena and I think you really did it justice.


----------

